#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Spontane docente 21j zoekt mektab

## youngandmodest

Salam alaikoum, 

mijn naam laat ik nog even geheim. Ik ben afkomstig uit de randstad en ben docente. 
Ik zet me volledig in voor mijn leerlingen en dat houdt me zoet. 

Echter zou ik ook graag in mijn privleven verder willen gaan en iemand leren kennen die met mij die stap wil zetten. 

Ik geniet van familie en vrienden en ik hou ervan om lekker te koken en te bakken. 
Religie is nummer 1 en daarna komt eerst mijn moeder en dan mijn vader. 

Ik ben gezegd met fantastische ouders die mij zoveel moois hebben gegeven.
ik hoop dat ik jou in sha aallah met trots aan ze mag voorstellen. 

Salam alaikoum,

----------


## manofword

pm me ff

----------


## Mohamed27

Gezegend met fantastische ouders...

----------


## Kawaisou

Religie op nummer 1, religie op nummer 1, religie op nummer 1... Kom het zo vaak tegen... Wat versta JİJ hieronder?

----------


## FANTACHAT

> Religie op nummer 1, religie op nummer 1, religie op nummer 1... Kom het zo vaak tegen... Wat versta JİJ hieronder?


Wollahila

----------


## manofword

pm me ff

----------


## Dhr

Salaam, 

Ben je nog opzoek naar je wederhelft?

----------


## AitsaidMannetje

Pm mij ghair in sha allah

----------


## StraightWisdom

Salaam, graag zou ik willen weten of je reeds iemand hebt ontmoet. Indien dit niet het geval is ben ik geinteresseerd en zou ik graag een open gesprek met je willen voeren met als doel te trouwen. Hoor graag van je middels een pm. Tot gauw!

----------


## manofword

ben je nog op zoek?

----------


## Youba

Kom op jij bent nog jong.
Ga lekker genieten van je lijven.

----------


## yousss

Salam juf,

Wat voor les geef je?





> Salam alaikoum, 
> 
> mijn naam laat ik nog even geheim. Ik ben afkomstig uit de randstad en ben docente. 
> Ik zet me volledig in voor mijn leerlingen en dat houdt me zoet. 
> 
> Echter zou ik ook graag in mijn privleven verder willen gaan en iemand leren kennen die met mij die stap wil zetten. 
> 
> Ik geniet van familie en vrienden en ik hou ervan om lekker te koken en te bakken. 
> Religie is nummer 1 en daarna komt eerst mijn moeder en dan mijn vader. 
> ...

----------

